# Finishing Le Gran Diplome?Yes or no?



## maria1233 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello everyone, I just got my complete Cuisine Diploma at Le Cordon Bleu. I have a Basic Patisserie Diploma as well, I would be missing the Intermediate and Superior Patisserie courses in order to achieve and graduate with Le Grand Diplome. I recently attented a very important culinary event where I had the opportunity to work with many successfull chefs and some students from other schools. I was really surprised when Chefs asked about LCB tuition fees, (in a sort of mock humor) and two of them told me that it is not really based on what school you attend to, rather in whether the student has talent or not, and whether they have experience or not. I had this theory in which I thought that if I graduated with the "best culinary diploma" in the world, I would have advantage over the many, many students and chef aspirants in the world. Truth is, now I think that the degree you have is really worth nothing, and it is truly more up to experience and hard work. I think LCB is a school for rich people and housewives, given the fact that they dont offer financial aid whatsoever, and they dont encourage you to go work and they really dont have any connections with restaurants to connect you with during your course period or when you graduate. I think LCB costs a ridicule amount of money, (2 days a week/5months/ for 15000 dls) for something that I am not sure that it is truly worth. I made a huge effort to pay for the Diploma I already have, and it just doesnt seem right now. And I make it clear that I learned a lot during my cuisine course and I am grateful for their techiniques and their great hands-on-teaching method. I am just not sure if it is worth my money and my time, and I think their patisserie courses are outdated and old fashioned. I mean wouldnt it be better to go work as an apprentice at a pattiserie and learn a whole lot more and for FREE?? How much is a degree/piece of paper worth in the real culinary world? I would appreciate all of your opinions and advice, I am really confused and it would really help.


----------

